

When engineers genes collide - dman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/biomedical/ethics/when-engineers-genes-collide

======
bediger
This is a pretty old article (Oct 2006), and likely superceded by more recent
work:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1222562...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=122256276)
which finds that autism "clusters" don't have anything to do with pollution or
chemical exposure, but rather how educated parents are. One would guess that
parents who work as engineers would probably count as "more educated" and
likely as "older", too.

